# Problems with Amazon's cloud?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Several people on another forum have complained that tracks are disappearing from albums they keep in Amazon's cloud after download. I checked and -- sure enough, some albums have been decimated. I already reported lost tracks on one album and they restored it quickly, but who has time to check every album, and who can remember exactly what albums were there in the first place?

If you use that cloud for storage, you may want to check your status and contact Amazon if there are problems.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am storing my favorite works on my Google Drive space. 15 GB free with my free email account.  I have some stuff on Amazon Cloud that they put there because of purchases, but I always find it hard to get to the Amazon Cloud. I actually had to dig up an old email for a link to get back into Amazon Cloud, but Google Drive is very easy to get to and I can organize my music any way I please.


----------

